# New Russian Ocean Slide rule navigator watches



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

New :


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've not heard of Ocean befor Roy, anymore info on them?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have had some of their watches before but I do not know their origins except that the watches are Russian.


----------

